# Fridrich?



## Rubiksfreak (May 18, 2013)

Why does everyone hate fridrich all the sudden? The majority of world records have been broken with this method, especially the fast ones such as 5.66, 5.55. Everyone says " i really wanna switch from fridrich to roux, or from fridrich to petrus." Or "I will never go back to fridrich!" My question is why?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 18, 2013)

people hate fridrich? ok

lol the "fast world records". yeah, the fastest in the world are usually fast.


----------



## uniacto (May 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Why does *everyone* hate fridrich all the sudden? The majority of world records have been broken with this method, especially the fast ones such as 5.66, 5.55. *Everyone* says " i really wanna switch from fridrich to roux, or from fridrich to petrus." Or "I will never go back to fridrich!" My question is why?
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



Define everyone.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 18, 2013)

My cat doesn't hate Fridrich, and neither does my mother

Back to the topic though, I think people like the feel of being non-conformists, and feel like they can brag about using a different method
That's my theory.


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 18, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> My cat doesn't hate Fridrich, and neither does my mother
> 
> Back to the topic though, I think people like the feel of being non-conformists, and feel like they can brag about using a different method
> That's my theory.



I agree


----------



## SirWaffle (May 18, 2013)

People want to be special or unique so they use something less common to brag about it. And since I don't think many cubers would use a bad cube or off brand they use a less common method. Just my thoughts


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2013)

I don't think you know what the word 'hate' means.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 18, 2013)

What's "hate"?

But yeah, I have to say that there are plenty of people out there who use and love Fridrich. AKA the majority of the community I believe
(Not that I'm an expert or anything)


----------



## YddEd (May 18, 2013)

I don't hate it. I just think it's boring and repetitive.


----------



## Ollie (May 18, 2013)

Not that many people change methods from a popular one for which they know all the algs and can perform very quickly, to one which requires a good deal of 'starting over', learning new algs and concepts for the sake of being different.

Roux has its advantages.


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Why does everyone hate fridrich all the sudden?



They do not.



Rubiksfreak said:


> The majority of world records have been broken with this method, especially the fast ones such as 5.66, 5.55. Everyone says " i really wanna switch from fridrich to roux, or from fridrich to petrus." Or "I will never go back to fridrich!" My question is why?



They all have their own individual reasons. It would be foolish to just assume that everyone simply does it because of their deep hatred for a speedcubing method.



YddEd said:


> I don't hate it. I just think it's boring and repetitive.



Any method is repetitive once you use it enough.



SirWaffle said:


> People want to be special or unique so they use something less common to brag about it.



Or people genuinely believe it's a better method to use.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2013)

Fridrich <3


----------



## SirWaffle (May 18, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Or people genuinely believe it's a better method to use.



I am sure there are a lot of people who use roux or zz because it works for them but there are still a lot of that switch just to be special


----------



## Lchu613 (May 18, 2013)

And then after practice it might work out better for them

Personally I'm sticking with Fridrich. I've gotten used to F2L, and I have pretty bad recognition/searching for blockbuilding for Roux or Petrus or whatever.
Granted, with practice I might be able to get good at them but for now I'm improving nicely with my own method

(I'm colorblind, I have no idea if this has anything to do with anything or not)


----------



## chardison1980 (May 18, 2013)

I believe cubers are changing because they like using something different rather than being a robot when it come to hey I see a patern use alg, and every solve seems like that when it comes to frid, maybe I'm wrong but at least that's what I'm seeing, as far as worlds fastest solvers using frid and there's alaxander Lao 5bld which as shown that roux can break records along with frid users


----------



## sokoban (May 18, 2013)

I think that people are discovering that Fridrich is not just (the) most practical fast(er) solution. It can also get a bit boring, since every solve generally has the same principle. Sure, you could say that about any method if you use it long enough. For example, I thought it would be fun to try out petrus the other day. Hated it because I'm used to CFOP. But again it's just what works for you


----------



## redbeat0222 (May 18, 2013)

I use fridrich but, It can be quite repetitive. I think learning new methods and exploring more is what makes you want to cube more. Yeah some of my friends don't like fridrich but it can be very fast.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 18, 2013)

Cubing is about fun. And personally, I find the Petrus and ZZ approaches more fun than the rest.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 18, 2013)

i switched because the last letter of the alphabet is kewl :3


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> people hate fridrich? ok
> 
> lol the "fast world records". yeah, the fastest in the world are usually fast.



Yeah i know it sounds stupid but you know what i mean!

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Yeah i know it sounds stupid but you know what i mean!
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



no i dont lol

fast world records as opposed to the slow world records?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 18, 2013)

I love Fridrich.
Edit: It's fun to use sometimes.


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2013)

I love Fridrich! It has made me disenchanted with 3x3 and allowed me to spend more time on my BLD. The fact that it is the method I am fastest with makes things even more frustrating. I hope I never switch!


----------



## Andreaillest (May 18, 2013)

Fridrich is gr8. ~(◕‿◕✿)~ 
Learning new methods is also gr8 and fun, but I fail to see any hate for any method.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 18, 2013)

Depends on the person. If one method suits someone more than another then that person would obviously switch the the former.


----------



## Bestsimple (May 18, 2013)

Possibly to feel unique and special.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 18, 2013)

chardison1980 said:


> I believe cubers are changing because they like using something different rather than being a robot when it come to hey I see a patern use alg, and every solve seems like that when it comes to frid, maybe I'm wrong but at least that's what I'm seeing, as far as worlds fastest solvers using frid and there's alaxander Lao 5bld which as shown that roux can break records along with frid users



I think alaxander lao is the only roux solver out there that has potential to break a world record though:/, and that's sad considering how many roux solvers there are. Also fridrich is very repetitive, but what method isn't?



ben1996123 said:


> no i dont lol
> 
> fast world records as opposed to the slow world records?



Well...7.08 is a slow wr, compared to 5.55 right? 7.08 is no longer a world record but it was at one point.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renslay (May 18, 2013)

Sometimes I'm just standing in the corner and yelling "Damn you, Fridrich, curse you all! @&^%/#@!"


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Well...7.08 is a slow wr, compared to 5.55 right? 7.08 is no longer a world record but it was at one point.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



7.08 Was also set with Fridrich.


----------



## Ranzha (May 18, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> 7.08 Was also set with Fridrich.



7.08 is also not slow.

It's been nearly five years since that record was achieved, and it's 23rd best single.
In comparison, the WR 3x3 average by the end of 2009 (10.07s by Tomasz Zolnowski) was not only achieved more than a year after the 7.08 single, but would get Tomasz 90th if done today.


----------



## BaMiao (May 18, 2013)

I switched to ZZ because my dumb hands kept fumbling up on cube rotations. I also find zz f2l really enjoyable. Also, as others have mentioned, CFOP tends to feel repetitive. Part of the fun of cubing is in learning new ways to solve it, so I'm always experimenting with other methods.


----------



## applemobile (May 18, 2013)

Implying any method doesn't get repetitive.


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Implying any method doesn't get repetitive.



BLD memorization never gets repetitive, but I guess that's not really a method.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 18, 2013)

whats with all these people saying that cfop isn't fun? that's preposterous! with all of the advanced techniques and tricks for f2l it seems like there is always something to learn. there is also alot of last layer options rather than just oll and pll.


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I think alaxander lao is the only roux solver out there that has potential to break a world record though:/, and that's sad considering how many roux solvers there are.


Haha, are you serious? Do you know how many more Fridrich solvers there are, and how few of them could possibly break the (average) WR? Frankly, I'm surprised - and very impressed - that Alex pushed so far ahead of the other Roux solvers.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Haha, are you serious? Do you know how many more Fridrich solvers there are, and how few of them could possibly break the (average) WR? Frankly, I'm surprised - and very impressed - that Alex pushed so far ahead of the other Roux solvers.



Yes, definately.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 18, 2013)

Most people who use CFOP don't really go around telling people they use CFOP, because unless stated it's assumed a cuber uses it.


----------



## Ranzha (May 18, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> whats with all these people saying that cfop isn't fun? that's preposterous! with all of the advanced techniques and tricks for f2l it seems like there is always something to learn. there is also alot of last layer options rather than just oll and pll.



This. Vanilla CFOP can get rather boring. But if you consider undertaking blockbuilding for F2L, or edge control, 3CLL, ELL, COLL, VH, WV, RLS, ZBLS, CLS, CPEOLL, CLLEF, OLLCP, etc., realise that your understanding of the puzzle and your ability to manipulate it will increase multiple-fold.

It's the moment when you look at the cube and fully understand how each move you apply affects the puzzle and helps to solve the puzzle that cubing becomes a constant discovery.



Spoiler






Rubiksfreak said:


> Yes, definitely.



ftfy


----------



## BaMiao (May 18, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> This. Vanilla CFOP can get rather boring. But if you consider undertaking blockbuilding for F2L, or edge control, 3CLL, ELL, COLL, VH, WV, RLS, ZBLS, CLS, CPEOLL, CLLEF, OLLCP, etc., realise that your understanding of the puzzle and your ability to manipulate it will increase multiple-fold.
> 
> It's the moment when you look at the cube and fully understand how each move you apply affects the puzzle and helps to solve the puzzle that cubing becomes a constant discovery.
> 
> ...



Not disagreeing with you, but I find that it is much easier to gain this understanding of the cube through exploring other methods. 

Maybe that is actually why people say CFOP is boring- the people who are apt to be bored are also quick to abandon ship to other methods, and then pigeonhole CFOP and forever think of it as "that method that I got bored of".

Well, maybe this realization is my cue to get back into CFOP, and really explore it. Not gonna replace zz, but it might be fun exploring new technique for big cube reduction and so forth.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 18, 2013)

We should all just switch to L2L4. Almost nobody is using that, so that would make each of us unique. Also, it's different then CFOP, so it must be less repetitive.


----------



## uniacto (May 18, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> We should all just switch to L2L4. Almost nobody is using that, so that would make each of us unique. Also, it's different then CFOP, so it must be less repetitive.



Because CFOP is too mainstream


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 18, 2013)

People may be influenced by 5BLD because he is the fastest 3x3 cube in Britain and he uses Roux. I certainly thought about roux, but the whole 'learning a new method' thing seemed kinda pointless.


----------



## jayefbe (May 18, 2013)

As many have already said, people "hate" on CFOP for the same reason that hipsters hate on anything that is popular. 

However, I don't see any actual hatred of CFOP happening. Yes, some people like to say it's "boring" or "repetitive". But if Roux were as popular, just as many people would be saying that about roux. It's easy to get bored of and to rebel against convention. And for a long time, CFOP has been the speedcubing conventional method. It does seem as though the population of non-CFOP solvers is growing in size, and I think that is a very good thing. I also don't think it's evidence that people hate CFOP. It just means that people are beginning to realize that CFOP isn't the only method that can achieve world class speeds.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 18, 2013)

People switch from CFOP to 'something else' so they have an excuse for being slow...

And don't give me that 'methods have no speeds' rap!


----------



## aceofspades98 (May 18, 2013)

I think people switch methods because after hearing the advantages of one method, they tend to think it is better. Without looking at the advantages of theirs.


----------



## Ranzha (May 19, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but I find that it is much easier to gain this understanding of the cube through exploring other methods.
> 
> Maybe that is actually why people say CFOP is boring- the people who are apt to be bored are also quick to abandon ship to other methods, and then pigeonhole CFOP and forever think of it as "that method that I got bored of".
> 
> Well, maybe this realization is my cue to get back into CFOP, and really explore it. Not gonna replace zz, but it might be fun exploring new technique for big cube reduction and so forth.



Is it really that much easier to explore other methods? I personally found that exploring new _techniques_ instead of new _methods_ proved to work well.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 19, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> People switch from CFOP to 'something else' so they have an excuse for being slow...
> 
> And don't give me that 'methods have no speeds' rap!



Methods have no speed. It's not crap.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 19, 2013)

I think the reason that people hate on Fridrich is because it's so much more structured then other popular speed solving methods. (especially for new cubers who are trying to choose a method.) Except for the cross, a CFOP solve by a cuber between 20-30 seconds can mostly be described as a series of algorithms. Using other methods, (especially Roux and Petrus) solves by a 20-30 second cuber will use much more intuitive solving and block-building. People in the 20-30 second range who choose to use something other method than CFOP do it because it is less structured when your times are at 20-30 seconds. Once they are fast with another method, they look back and think of Fridrich as being ridiculously algorithmic. However, If you keep using Fridrich, you will start to be more freestyle with your solves. A good CFOP solver uses intuitive solving and block building similar to a good solver who uses a different method. 

Summary: people hate on Fridrich because they remember it as being very structured, even though it isn't always.

That probably didn't make any sense.


----------



## BaMiao (May 19, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is it really that much easier to explore other methods? I personally found that exploring new _techniques_ instead of new _methods_ proved to work well.



I'd say that exploring other methods is a good way to learn new techniques. Sometimes, it is hard to look for something new without forcing yourself to throw away everything you know. Learning things like x-cross or blockbuilding for CFOP might be easier with some knowledge of Petrus, for example. Learning new methods isn't a necessity, but I happen to think it's fun.


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2013)

I hate this thread.


----------



## YddEd (May 19, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> hate


Whats with the word hate? I think that most of us don't even hate it.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 19, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I hate this thread.



and it hates you.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 19, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I hate this thread.



Then don't read it. Problem solved!


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 19, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Then don't read it. Problem solved!


^^^


----------



## Renslay (May 19, 2013)

In soviet Russia, Fridrich hates you!


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2013)

Renslay said:


> In soviet Russia, Fridrich hates you!


LOL. I quite like this thread - more please!


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Then don't read it. Problem solved!



There's no problem, I'm quite content with my hatred.


----------



## Smiles (May 21, 2013)

imo it's because fridrich is too commonly used while not proving to be the best method, but not enough world class cubers use other methods.

it's like why people hate mainstream music. there are people who think it sucks, and there are others who like it (either by preference or because it's really the only music they've been exposed to and have gotten used to it).

cfop is arguably the easiest method to learn for a non-cuber (since even the most advanced blockbuilding *required* is 1x1x2). beginner methods, like LBL, tend to relate most to CFOP, making it the clear choice for a beginner becoming a speedcuber. it's like the music thing again because it's so easy to access the mainstream music (CFOP) but there are other genres (other methods) that a lot of people never even consider.

basically cfop is easier to pick up = becomes more popular = has more info on it = becomes super popular = better chance that a really talented cuber uses it = sets some world records = becomes more popular


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 21, 2013)

Smiles said:


> imo it's because fridrich is too commonly used while not proving to be the best method, but not enough world class cubers use other methods.
> 
> it's like why people hate mainstream music. there are people who think it sucks, and there are others who like it (either by preference or because it's really the only music they've been exposed to and have gotten used to it).
> 
> ...



That's a theory I've had myself for awhile. That music analogy is perfect for this.
I can see 5BLD breaking the single record, and he uses Roux, I believe. If that happened, I bet roux would get a popularity boost all of the sudden.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 21, 2013)

Best Thread Ever~!
-I use Roux because I didn't like algs when I first started solving. Simple as that. 
-I also believe that it is a superior method, but that doesn't mean I'm a superior cuber. 
-I used to believe that I wanted to be special by switching and be a non-conformist, I realize that I was stupid, but see above reasons for keeping Roux.
-I don't feel obligated to break world records, I cube for fun and meet other people. 
-I don't hate CFOP, how can I hate a well developed method that has been refined so much? In fact I much respect for its users that have made it the method it is.


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2013)

CFOP is one of my favourite methods.


----------



## Smiles (May 21, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> That's a theory I've had myself for awhile. That music analogy is perfect for this.
> I can see 5BLD breaking the single record, and he uses Roux, I believe. If that happened, I bet roux would get a popularity boost all of the sudden.



yeah i think all his UWRs are already giving roux some help. roux really deserves more people using it.
im a victim of the "mainstream" thing in both music and cubing. i hadn't even heard of roux until i was sub-20. i tried roux for a while but after 2 months decided it would be best for me if i just stuck with cfop (it's not like cfop is bad or anything). i was good at M turns and CMLL and LSE lookahead and whatnot, but it was just too different and i'd been accustomed to cfop for waay too long.

and for music i've managed to push away from the mainstream stuff a bit since i do think most of it is crap.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 21, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> CFOP is one of my favourite methods.



Just not as much as roux I bet


----------



## Ickathu (May 21, 2013)

I use CFOP for some things, but I tend to be faster with Roux, so normally I use roux (except I use yau on 4x4/5x5 and use CFOP on big cubes). I spent like 2 years with CFOP and got to a 25 sec avg, then switched to Roux and I'm at 20 in 11 months.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jun 1, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I use CFOP for some things, but I tend to be faster with Roux, so normally I use roux (except I use yau on 4x4/5x5 and use CFOP on big cubes). I spent like 2 years with CFOP and got to a 25 sec avg, then switched to Roux and I'm at 20 in 11 months.



I think it just depends on what works for you, I spent 2 years with fridrich and was at 12 second average.


----------

